# format webcam dans mercury



## darkniko (22 Avril 2007)

Bonjour bonjour, est ce que quelqu'un sait en quel format sont les vidéos des webcam que mercury enregistre. ou en tout cas avec quoi je peux les lire et si possible les réencoder
.
merci


----------



## Mich2 (26 Mai 2007)

les videos (conversations webcam) sont enregistr&#233;es au format Mimic Files (.ml20). Ce n'est pas sp&#233;cifique &#224; mercury mais le lire avec mercury. Quand tu ouvre mercury tu as un onglet action. Tu choisi ensuite play webcam stream et voil&#224; tu peux les lire. Apr&#232;s il doit bien y avoir un moyen de les convertir mais alors l&#224; je ne sais pas comment faire.


----------



## darkniko (26 Mai 2007)

merci maintent je sais ce que sait je pourrais peut être avancer.
Maintent est ce que quelqu'un sait avec quoi les convertir?


----------



## Mich2 (29 Mai 2007)

En cherchant on trouve.
 Voici un forum où ils te diront comment faire c'est un petit extra qu'il faut ajouter à mercury pour enregistrer au format .mov.  Je ne sais pas si tu pourras convertir tes anciennes videos mais les nouvelles seront au format .mov

lien pour le forum


----------



## darkniko (29 Mai 2007)

merci.
j'avais d&#233;j&#224; vu jmf sur le site de mercury mais impossible faire faire ce qu'ils disent sur le site pour l'installer ils disent sue jmf et installer dans la derni&#232;re versions de mercury que j'ai (1.9 b04) mais je ne trouve pas vid&#233;o conf&#233;rence dans global settings.


----------



## Mich2 (29 Mai 2007)

Moi pareil. Donc on va continuer à chercher. On peux toujours faire la méthode avec la version stable en ajoutant directement les fichier aux pakage comme ils disent.


----------



## -=(ben)=- (19 Juillet 2007)

J'ai trouvé une soluce qui marche chez moi... 

Sur ce lien télécharger mercury 1.9RC5 ( la RC6 deconne... pr moi)

http://17juju17.free.fr/

Une fois installé, ouvre ton compte une fois connecter vas dans le menu :
--> actions il y a une option " convertir un flux webcam"

Voila moi sa marche en tous cas :rateau:


----------



## lalyblul (6 Janvier 2009)

J'ai trouvé une solution ma fois archaïque, mais qui fonctionne !!

Alors je me connecte sur http://media-convert.com/convertir/ , je charge le flux webcam qui m'intéresse après avoir parcouru mes fichiers, je choisis comme format d'entrée .wmv (windows media video, c'est le seul que j'ai essayé, et ça a marché de suite, donc je suis pas allée chercher plus loin.

Ensuite il faut sélectionner le format de sortie désiré, moi j'utilise .mp4 , et enfin valider ! Ca met quelques minutes à charger et puis apparaît alors un lien pour enregistrer le fichier sur votre mac !!
Voilà, j'espère que ça va en aider plus d'un !!


----------

